
I Have No Idea What “Hard Work” Means - howard941
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2019/09/i-have-no-idea-what-hard-work-means
======
Glyptodon
I hate the term because I associate it with the kind of people who do the
equivalent of ramming their head into a wall repeatedly hoping it will turn
into a golden escalator instead of actually figuring out how to find the
stairs. It's also mildly derrisive of people who do things steadily or use
insight to get somewhere.

